# new treescape



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I am setting up my 90P again with manzanita moss trees but in a larger scale. I am using trident fern as part of the trees to experiment to see if I can create a successful image of large trees.As soon as the for front fills in I will remove the stem plants from the scape.



















when the tank fills in a little more here is the tank I am planning on putting all the stem plants in


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice. i like the way it looks right now. the openness around the fern "trees" is a neat effect and the way it relates to the turf + flat rocks reminds of the scraggly growth of bushes and alpine plants that you see on mountainsides. do you have this journaled anywhere?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

The rocks in this tank are from Casper Wyoming. I have relatives that live up there and they sent me these rocks to try in my tanks. I need to get better pictures of them because they are quite amazing looking. they are raw marble granite with iridescent green fleks in it. So when you walk by the tank you see giant sparkling reflections coming from the rocks which really helps capture your eye to the tank.

I don't really have any journal on this setup per say but, I have many journals of this tank with all its different setups on this forum as well as planted tank, and my native AAPE which is my tag at the bottom of my posts. I am starting to try to get in the business of selling exotic aquarium rocks so if anybody is interested in rocks like the ones in my tanks PM me and I can work out a arrangement to get some aquarium safe rocks sent out to you.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is a update on the tree scape. I have done a trimming on the plants in the background.


----------



## jimmyjam (Dec 8, 2008)

I like it.. whats that plant in the middle back? arcuatat?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

jimmyjam said:


> I like it.. whats that plant in the middle back? arcuatat?


I believe you are referring to the Ludwigia brevipes


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

the other plant that I have as a background stem plant in the middle back of the tank is Pogostemon stellata.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This tank has been a stock pile for all sorts of plants I am collecting right now. As soon as the cube tank can get setup I will remove most all the stem plants out of the tank I cannot wait. I have over 20 species of plants in this tank right now that I need to thin down to make it look more under controle. But here is some updated shots of how it is looking right now.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I like the way your "out of control" tank looks, all the plants look nice and healthy and the trees have turned out well.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

This is awesome! Way to create a really natural looking scape. I much prefer this "wild" scape to the usual manicured lawn and trees!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for your compliments on my chaotic tank. I have done several groomings in this tank to keep it under bay till I get the other tank setup to relieve some of the over flow of plants that I am collecting.


----------



## patodietz (May 18, 2009)

Like Wire Fox Terror is a very natural balanced tank. May be some dark green anubias petite will focus arround trees.
Congrats and cheers


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have taken out a bunch of the stem plants as I intended originally and now this is what I have what do you all think.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow, that's a jungle even without the stems! I'd like to see a little bit more definition of the plant groupings, I'd think that would make the scape more refined, otherwise great job! :clap2:


----------

